
Ask HN: Where should I start building my database for a marketplace(Fiverr type) - Kshad
Using Bubble.io to build the app. Should I use the Bubble database (not very intuitively a relational database) or something else?
======
zubairq
Bubble should work fine to get the first version made.

------
Kshad
Need it to be scalable for speed, and easily understandable by new engineering
teams/hires

------
Kshad
and of course adaptable, dunno what all fields and tables will keep coming up
in the future.

